# Recommended PDR man needed



## Dub-bitz (Mar 30, 2008)

Just bought a new car and need a bit of pdr doing,anybody recommend someone in the north wales/north west area??
Can travel to meet if needed!
Any help appreciated!
Cheers
Gwyndaf


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Give the Dent Man a ring if you fancy a trip to Anglesey. Tell him I sent you 

His details:

Geraint
07971 763711


----------



## Dub-bitz (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheers Phil,was hoping you would post up!!


----------

